# Ford 1220 Electrical problem



## murdock246 (Dec 9, 2015)

My 92 Ford 1220 was sluggish starting. I pulled the starter but forgot to disconnect the battery first and it grounded for 1-2 seconds. I had the starter tested and it was fine. I put everything back together and there is now no power/lights anything when I turn the key. Battery is showing 12 volts. I checked the three fuses at the top of the engine compartment and they were fine. I'm at a loss, I probably fried something. Can anyone guide me on what I should be checking. Are there more fuses somewhere? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Murdock246,

I had a similar power failure on a Kubota G1900, which is about the same size as a 1220. I found a blown fusible link in the power circuit on my Kubota. Since your tractor is a Shibaura (Japan) built, they may have similar practices with the circuitry. This link serves as a master circuit breaker for the entire tractor.

Look for a fusible link in the main power wire that runs from the battery connection at the starter to the key switch, etc. If you have this link, it (was) a small loop of wire on a male plug that plugs into a female plug in this main power wire. The small fusible wire loop is probably vaporized now, but the male plug will remain. 

Hope this all makes sense to you.


----------



## murdock246 (Dec 9, 2015)

Harvey, thanks so much for the info. It does make sense. Just need to find that fusible link. Also thanks for not dumping on me for my dumb mistake. Love this forum because of help like this. Much appreciated.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

You might think I'm crazy when I say this but,

check your ground cable. Not just where it connects to the battery, but where it bolts to the frame as well. IF there was corrosion there (which could have been the culprit for your sluggish starter) that short for 1-2 seconds could have been enough to let the corrosion break the flow of electricity completely. Make sure to clean the connection area down to bare metal so there's no paint or anything to keep it from making connection.

HTH

Mark


----------

